# SAP Consultant jobs



## barbigonza (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello,
I would like to move to China, my profession is SAP consultant with 7 years of experience. I would like to know wich are my posibilities of getting a job without knowing mandarin. I only speak spanish and english. Thanks.


----------

